# $70 credit on water heater rental



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I called about my water heater rental today thinking I might buy it out or buy a new one and get rid of the quarterly rental charge. Very quickly they offered me 2 months credit to keep it for at least 12 more months. I asked for 4 months and they came back with 3 months. So a 5 minute call saved me $70. By the way it would have cost me $450 plus tax to buy out the nine year old unit from them. That doesnt make much sense as its getting close to the end of its life span. To replace it would be close to $2000 installed. 50 gallons gas powervent. Apparently they would have to replace the venting as code has changed since this one was installed.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Ihatetaxes said:


> I called about my water heater rental today thinking I might buy it out or buy a new one and get rid of the quarterly rental charge. Very quickly they offered me 2 months credit to keep it for at least 12 more months. I asked for 4 months and they came back with 3 months. So a 5 minute call saved me $70. By the way it would have cost me $450 plus tax to buy out the nine year old unit from them. That doesnt make much sense as its getting close to the end of its life span. To replace it would be close to $2000 installed. 50 gallons gas powervent. Apparently they would have to replace the venting as code has changed since this one was installed.


Thank you for sharing this. That's a great deal. Kind of like the retentions department at Rogers. 

We just has the rental tank replaced on our other property, it was just over 10 years old. The area has a lot of calcium and lime in the water and this is very hard on the tank liner. The tank is a rental so it was replaced for free. This is the second issue with it since I took over about 3 years ago. 

Maybe paying the rental charge is worth it?


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Reliance? I did the same thing saved me three months rental actually. When it does finally go, I'm going to cancel the whole thing outright, but that's still some time away.


----------



## johnchow101 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Renting cost way too much in long run*



crazyjackcsa said:


> Reliance? I did the same thing saved me three months rental actually. When it does finally go, I'm going to cancel the whole thing outright, but that's still some time away.


Get out of those contracts if you will. Buy yourself Rheem tank & get someone local to install it. you will save a ton over years. One thing that always get neglected once the tank is installed is the ANODE ROD. They do corrode(there by protecting the tank from corroding). You can pickup/order the ANODE ROD from local plumbing shop. Get someone to install it, if you are not handy to work with shutting gas/water, draining, replacing Anode Rod.

My tank (of 27 yrs) started leaking in the Spring. That tank was 27 yrs old!! Came with the house. I always wanted to buyout/replace, but procrasinated (5 yrs!) until it started leaking. 

Home Depot GE Tank seems cheapest. However, bad rap on GE Tanks & poor customer service were turn-offs. Although they are made by Rheem, their quality seems lower than Rheems own brand. RONA carries Whirl Pool, which SETTLED CLASS ACTION suit few years ago. Any time customers has to file class action, that tells a lot about the product.

Sears cost a lot. Sears Tanks also have a bad rap online. Bradwhite is the one recommended by a lot of people, but tough to find(only through large contactors). I found a good used tank @ cragislist for $100. New Anode Rode for $30, & get a Gas Tech to install it for $200. 

I replaced mine with a 8 yr old good condition Tank. Replaced the Anode. In a year & a half, my cost of replacement is covered. Anything after is Gravy. Since the Tank is in good condition, I will get at least few years (if not many) out of it.


----------

